#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-23
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324962#p324962>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Προσεχώς bios updates μέσω linux ! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324974#p324974>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2509-1: ca-certificates update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2509-1/> || USN-2508-1: Samba vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2508-1/> || USN-2507-1: e2fsprogs vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2507-1/>
<xeirwn> kalispera room
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-24
<salih-emin> Καλημέρες
<NikTh> Καλημέρα salih-emin
<salih-emin> Τι λέει...
<NikTh> Καλά, εδώ.. τα ίδια. Εσύ, δουλειά είσαι;
<salih-emin> yes
<salih-emin> τι λέει το κινητό το είδες απο κοντά ?
<NikTh> Ναι, ωραίο. Ως συσκευή μια χαρά. Τώρα το λογισμικό θέλει να το συνηθίσεις. Μην περιμένεις λειτουργίες android.
<salih-emin> Ναι αυτό σύγουρα !
<salih-emin> δεν είναι για κάποιον που η ζωή του εξαρτάτε απο κάποιες εφαρμογές που υπάρχουν στο Android
<salih-emin> φοβάμαι μόνο μη συμβεί ότι έχει γίνει με το Linux στο Desktop
<salih-emin> Όπου ρωτάμε "Εχεις κάποιες εφαρμογές που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσει και υπάρχουν μονο σε Windows ?" κάτσε εκεί που είσαι
<salih-emin> Θα φανεί.... Η πλατφόρμα εξαρτάται απο τον  αριθμό των developer.
<salih-emin> No Developer... No Money... No platform.... Dead... _________.
<NikTh> salih-emin: Φοβάσε μη συμβεί ότι και στο Linux Desktop; χαχα, αυτό έχει συμβεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Η Google τα έχει σαρώσει όλα. Είναι ένα  ποτάμι που δεν γυρίζε πίσω..ότι βρει μπροστά του απλά το παρασέρνει :P
<NikTh> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πάει το Ubuntu touch να χτυπήσει το Android. Για ποιο  λόγο ακριβώς το βγάλανε...αλήθεια δεν ξέρω. Θα δείξει.
<salih-emin> NikTh, Όταν ξεκίνησε το concept ήταν προτοποριακό... τώρα απλά το έβγαλαν για να το βγάλουν... γιατί έπρεπε να το βγάλουν μπάς και καλύψουν το κόσοτος υλοποίησης
<NikTh> Τι πρωτοποριακό; για το Ubuntu Edge μιλάς; αυτό μάλιστα, θα ήταν κάτι το διαφορετικό. Τέλος πάντως. Η δική μου γνώμη είναι λίγο διαφορετική. Θα μπορούσε να επενδύσει χρήμα και developers αλλού, αντί για mobile.
<salih-emin> Μα ξέρει οτι ο μόνος τρόπος για να βγάλει λεφτά χωρίς να μπει στην μεθοδολογία της RedHat/Suse είναι να ,μπει στο mobile
<salih-emin> αλλιώς πως θα τους πληρώνει ?
<salih-emin> απο εκεί θα ανατροφοδοτεί σε άλλα σημεία.
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Προσεχώς bios updates μέσω linux ! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324998#p324998>
<geothom> Ευχαριστώ ευάκι για την συμβουλή για το μπαιος
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2510-1: FreeType vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2510-1/>
<pc_magas> Kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-25
<vimer> Αγαπητοί φίλοι και φίλες κάνοντας επίσκεψη σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα βρήκα αυτό το υπέροχο θέμα και σκέφτηκα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας. http://linuxmint.gr/index.php/topic,3417.msg28589.html#msg28589
<kerato> sta arx
<kerato> errr poly endiaferon file ennoousa
<voithia> help me ! gt 8a mino xwris pc!
<voithia> ixa win7+ Lubuntu . ksexasa kodiko.. evala apo pano ta linux mint .. alla o grup den lourgi ti kanw ?
<Hrakleaz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2014256
<Hrakleaz> to 2o post
<Hrakleaz> vale to boot repair
<Hrakleaz> Boot into the LiveCD, install Boot Repair, and click the 'Recommended Repair' button.
<voithia> euxaristw!:))
<NikTh> Και στα ελληνικά, εδώ: https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26244#Topic-04
<voithia> Hrakleaz: ir8a pali. mporeis na mu stilis ksana auto pou mu estiles
<voithia> ?
<Hrakleaz>  Στα ελληνικά, εδώ: https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=26244#Topic-04
<voithia> http://pastebin.com/JKSr9SV2
<voithia> auto einai to fdisk pws mporo na to dior8osw xirokinita gt .. to boot-repair den mu dulevi
<voithia> mpenw sto linux alla to win7 den to emfanizi ka8olou san epilogi
<NikTh> voithia: Γιατί δεν σου δουλεύει το boot-repair;
<NikTh> Τι πρόβλημα σου εμφανίζει το boot-repair;
<voithia> exw mint mate.. piga kai na to valo mesw termail me sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair alla den
<NikTh> Α, μάλιστα. Σωστά, στο Mint δεν λειτουργεί το ίδιο το add-apt-repository.
<NikTh> Άνοιξε ένα τερματικό και εκτέλεσε : sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<NikTh> Μετά, εκτέλεσε : sudo update-grub και δείξε τα αποτελέσματα (ανέβασε τα στο pastebin).
<voithia> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened
<voithia> to exw idi mount
<NikTh> Οκ, προχώρα στην επόμενη εντολή
<voithia> exw mia ipopsia oti dior8otike!:p
<voithia> http://pastebin.com/z9tChipQ
<NikTh> Ναι κι εγώ την ίδια υποψία έχω :)
<NikTh> Κάνε μια επανεκκίνηση να το επιβαιβεώσεις.
<voithia> kapia pragmata einai toso apla! alla otan den 3ereis pedevesee!! epanerxome! an pane ola kala
<stelios> NikTh: telika doulepse!
<NikTh> Το κανάλι της Ελληνικής κοινότητας Linux Mint είναι το #linuxmintusers-gr στο irc.spotchat.org , αν θέλεις να μπαίνεις κι εκεί. Οδηγίες σύνδεσης εδω: http://linuxmint.gr/index.php/topic,2853.msg24398
<stelios> emfanizi kanonika kai ta win7+ mint . akoma mia erwtisi apo pou na arxiso diavasma.. 8elw na ma8o liga pragmata gia linux
<stelios> enas noobas apo pou arxizei me liga logia! auto   gia to linux*
<NikTh> Είναι κι αυτό  ένα ερώτημα :)
<NikTh> Υπάρχουν τόσοι οδηγοί και χώροι (είτε στο διαδίκτυο , είτε αλλού) που μπορείς να μάθεις Linux, που δεν ξέρεις από απο που να αρχίσεις.
<NikTh> Από Αγγλικά πως πάμε;
<NikTh> Θα πρότεινα να ξεκινήσεις πρώτα από την διανομή που εγκατέστησες. Μάθε πως λειτουργεί, πως συμπεριφέρεται...κλπ. Σε λίγο καιρό απ' όσο ξέρω θα είναι διαθέσιμος και ο οδηγός Linux Mint 17.1 MATE στα ελληνικά.
<NikTh> Έπειτα κοίτα οδηγούς(how to - tutorials ..κλπ). Δες ένα παράδειγμα εδώ: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=859&http
<stelios> giati kapoios na protimisi mint or ubuntu ? auto exei na kane me poso funboy eisai ?
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπον δεν ειδα το flame, μισό και ορμαω, αλλα ας ευθυμίσουμε πρωατα λιγάκι
<talos-mintgr> http://lenovo.com/
<NikTh> Δεν υπήρξε flame, απ' όσο ξέρω :)
<talos-mintgr> Κρίμα :-(
<NikTh> Είδες τι κάνει το Superfish;
<talos-mintgr> Μου εφτιαξε τη μέρα ποιο καλά και απο νουτέλα
<NikTh> Λες να είναι ο ίδιος , αυτός ο πιτσιρικάς ή μπα;
<talos-mintgr> Λεει και για μουσική, αλλα εμενα δεν μου πάιζει
<NikTh> Έχεις κάποιο πρόσθετο ενεργοποιημένο; Safescript π.χ
<talos-mintgr> χαχα πάντα
<talos-mintgr> https://twitter.com/LizardCircle
<talos-mintgr> εχει αυτο στο σοθρψε
<talos-mintgr> source
<talos-mintgr> <meta content="The new and improved rebranded Lenovo website featuring Ryan King and Rory Andrew Godfrey" name="description">
<NikTh> Ναι από το twitter το είδα. Μουσική παίζει κανονικά σε μένα, μόνο μη ρωτήσεις τι παίζει δεν ξέρω.
<NikTh> ΧΑΑΧΑΧΑ
<talos-mintgr> Ποιοι ειναι αυτοί? κόλησα
<talos-mintgr> χαχα αλλο επος απο typo http://lenoco.com/
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325087#p325087>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2505-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2505-1/>
<NikTh> Καλό βράδυ
<talos-mintgr> Καληνυχτα
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-26
<salih-emin> Καλημέρες !
<kerato> alo
<salih-emin> πω ... πάλι τα δυό μας :)
<kerato> namste pali edw antrea
<kerato> namaste pali edw antrea
<salih-emin> xaxaxaax
<kerato> ti einai ayto to tizen pou evgale h samsung
<kerato> 90$
<kerato> wraio fainetai
<salih-emin> μπα... μακρια...
<salih-emin> βασικά και αυτό linux είναι με περιτύλιγμα της Samsung
<salih-emin> προτειμώ το Ubuntu Phone OS
<salih-emin> kerato, εσένα πως σου φάνικε το Ubuntu Phone OS ?
<kerato> den exw hands-on empeiria
<kerato> nomizw pantws oti mpainoun poly arga se mia agora pou einai hdh koresmenh kai exei poly megalyterous paiktes
<salih-emin> πράγματι έτσι είναι.
<salih-emin> απο την άλλη επειδή έχω προσωπική εμπειρία στο Nexus 4 που το είχα,
<salih-emin> είναι εύχρηστο, απλό και καθαρώ
<salih-emin> καθαρό*
<salih-emin> χωρίς πολλά φρου φρου
<salih-emin> και κάνει την δουλειά που πρέπει να κάνει
<salih-emin> 3-4 εφαρμογές να μπουν (που χρησιμοποιεί το 95%)
<salih-emin> και είναι μια χαρά (viber, facebook chat, whatsaap κλπ)
<kerato> ki an 8es kati pio proxwrhmeno?
<kerato> p.x. na grapseis ellhnika? :p
<salih-emin> xaxaxa
<salih-emin> kerato, νταξ θα γίνει και αυτό
<salih-emin> κατάφερα και γέμησα το Swap.... και κρέμασα το σύστημα.... ωραίος !!
<ee2455> Πόσα GBytes RAM, πόσα swap;
<salih-emin> έχω 4 GB RAM και 4GB swap.... :)
<salih-emin> κατάφερα με μια εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιούσα ... και την ξέχασα στο background
<ee2455> Εχω ακριβώς τα ίδια... Πώς τα κατάφερες και γέμισες το swap;
<salih-emin> ήταν αργά όταν κατάλαβα οτι το σύστημα έγραφε διαρκώς στην μνήμ
<ee2455> Κατάλαβα :-)
<salih-emin> όπως είπα με μια εφαρμογή που δοκίμαζα
<salih-emin> την ξέχασα στο background :)
<salih-emin> το έτρεχα για πειραματικούς λόγους
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<ee2455> Χεχε!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2518-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2518-1/> || USN-2517-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2517-1/> || USN-2516-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2516-1/> || USN-2515-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2515-1/> || USN-2514-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www
<olspookishmagus> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/mirrors/ :(
<olspookishmagus> no xubuntu here: ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases-dvd/trusty/release/
<simosx> olspookishmagus, εκεί είναι mirror μόνο για το σκέτο Ubuntu (υπάρχει και ftp://ftp.otenet.gr/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/)
<simosx> θέλει επικοινωνία με OTENET/NTUA ώστε να βάλουν και http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<olspookishmagus> oh well, έκανα την δουλειά μου από το .de mirror
 * olspookishmagus smirks
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325094#p325094>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2520-1: CUPS vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2520-1/> || USN-2519-1: GNU C Library vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2519-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325100#p325100>
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-27
<salih-emin> Καλημέρα ρε μούτρα
<salih-emin> :)
<xeirwn> xairetw olous
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325152#p325152>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Προσεχώς bios updates μέσω linux ! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325156#p325156>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Προσεχώς bios updates μέσω linux ! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325158#p325158>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Προσεχώς bios updates μέσω linux ! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=324998#p324998>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-02-28
<George0k00> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<George0k00> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<George0k00> Καλημέρα. 22 άτομα είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι? Πολύ ησυχία έχει.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2516-2: Linux kernel vulnerability regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2516-2/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Παρουσίαση στο Λονδίνο του πρώτου Ubuntu phone <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=325201#p325201>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-03-01
<George0k00> Καλημέρα στο #ubuntu-gr
<kwnos100> γεια σας εχω ενα προβλημα με τον bootloader μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος?
<simosx> Γεια!
<simosx> kwnos100, για πες.
<kwnos100> επειδη ειχα ενα θεμα με το grub εγκατεστησα τον easybcd bootloader..αλλα τωρα θελω να τον βγαλω..πως μπορω?
<kwnos100> δοκιμασα fixmbr κλπ αλλα ακομα υπαρχει το boot menu(εχει option να βγαλω το boot menu αλλα θελω να επαναφερω τον bootloader των windows μην τυχων υπαρχουν καθυστερησεις)
<simosx> kwnos100, δεν γνωρίζω για το easybcd bootloader.
<simosx> πιστεύω ότι όποιες καθυστερήσεις θα είναι μόνο κατά την εκκίνηση, και μιλάμε για milisecond.
<talos-mintgr> Δεν εχω ιδέα τι είναι, αλλα δες αυτο https://neosmart.net/wiki/easybcd/tips-and-tricks/recovering-windows-bootloader/
<kwnos100> ναι ισχυει αυτο οποτε εβγαλα το boot-menu και ξεμπερδεψα
<kwnos100> ταλος ευχαριστω φιελ
<kwnos100> φιλε*
<snow__> kalispera
<snow__> einai kaneis edw?
<simosx> snow__, καλησπέρα!
<snow__> exw ena internet cafe k thelw na stisw ena server me ubuntu gia na kanw ta evdomadiea updates me proxy apo ena pc se ola
<snow__> mporei na me voithisei kapoios?
<snow__> eimai texniko h/y alla ligo asxetos apo linux
<simosx> Τι είδους ενημερώσεις θέλεις να προσφέρει ο διαμεσολαβητής (proxy);
<snow__> pio polu gia ta games
<snow__> kathe evdomada vgazoun update
<snow__> k prepei na to katevazw se ola ta pc
<simosx> οπότε με ένα caching proxy η λήψη θα γίνεται από ένα PC και τα υπόλοιπα PC θα τα παίρνουν από το διαμεσολαβητή.
<snow__> nai auto
<snow__> eida kati guides gia to squid-deb-proxy
<snow__> evala ubuntu se ena laptop gia na testarw
<simosx> Νομίζω ότι αρκετές ενημερώσεις είναι διαθέσιμες μέσω HTTPS, οπότε είναι σημαντικό να δεις ότι ο caching proxy (όπως Squid), είναι σε θέση να κάνει caching τέτοια αρχεία. Είναι κάτι που έχεις διαβάσει ότι το κάνουν και γίνεται;
<simosx> Αν οι ενημερώσεις είναι απλές από συνδέσμους HTTP://, τότε το όλο εγχείρημα είναι βατό.
<snow__> nai, nomizw oti mporw na stisw ena squid proxy kai na ton treksw, auto p den katalavenw einai stin praksi pws tha ginete to update
<snow__> prepei na perasw sto server ta games i kati?
<simosx> αυτό που κάνεις είναι να ρυθμίσεις κάθε PC να κάνει χρήση του proxy καθώς συνδέεται στο διαδίκτυο. Αυτό γίνεται με διάφορους τρόπους, ένας από αυτούς λέγεται transparent proxy (όπου τα PC παιρνούν από το proxy είτε το θέλουν είτε όχι).
<simosx> από εκεί και μετά, όλα γίνονται αυτόματα.
<snow__> ta client pc exoun windows den paizei rolo?
<simosx> πρέπει να δεις πόσο μεγάλα αρχεία είναι αυτές είναι ενημερώσεις. Αν π.χ. είναι 20MB, τότε ρύθμισε το Ubuntu να κάνει caching για 50MB αρχεία ή περισσότερ. Η προεπιλογή για το μέγεθος αρχείων είναι κάτι μικρό (μερικά MB).
<snow__> apla apo tis ruthmiseis t internet prepei na valw ton proxy?
<simosx> είναι εντάξει τα client PC να είναι Windows.
<simosx> Αν δεν κατέχεις πολλά από Ubuntu, τότε μπορείς σε κάθε client PC να ρυθμίσεις να συνδέονται στο διαδίκτυο (Web) μέσω του Proxy. Αυτό είναι στις ρυθμίσεις δικτύου των PC.
<snow__> merika updates mporei na einai kai 1giga
<simosx>  Δηλαδή, το Ubuntu θα είναι 192.168.1.20, θύρα(port) 3128, και στις ρυθμίσεις proxy σε κάθε PC βάζεις 192.168.1.20:3128
<snow__> me endiaferei na ginonte pio grigora ta update kai na min trone olo to bandwith tin grammis
<talos-mintgr> Αν θέλεις να πληρώσεις η canonical εχει μια λύση. Τωρα για τιμές δεν ξέρω, αλλα μάλον ρωτάς αν σου αρέσει το στυλ των punks
<talos-mintgr> Για άλλες λύσεις δες http://askubuntu.com/questions/112243/are-there-any-open-source-alternative-to-landscape
<simosx> talos-mintgr, το landscape θα ήταν κατάλληλο αν κάθε PC έτρεχε Ubuntu. (και μπορείς να έχεις 15 δωρεάν άδειες για χρήση του landscape).
<snow__> tha dokimasw na stisw monos m ena k an den ta kataferw tha dw
<snow__> euxaristw gia ton xrono s
<simosx> snow__, ναι, μπορείς να βάλεις για caching 1GB, κτλ. Απλά ρύθμισε το ένα PC να κάνει ενημερώσεις πιο πριν.
<snow__> tha to kanw xeirokinita to prwto
<simosx> Δηλαδή το ένα PC να κάνεις όλες τις ενημερώσεις οπότε το Caching να είναι γεμάτο για τα υπόλοιπα.
<snow__> kai to caching tou server den tha gemisei kapia stigmi?
<simosx> Μια χαρά.
<snow__> poso tha krataei ta arxeia?
<talos-mintgr> Απλή λύση rsync /var/cache/apt/archives?
<snow__> dld?
<simosx> snow__, έχει επιλογές για το πόσο θα κρατάει τα αρχεία. Στην περίπτωσή σου βάζεις π.χ. παλαιότητα πάνω από 1 εβδομάδα: να σβήνονται, και «Αν πάνω από 50 GB, σβήνε από τα πιο παλιά αρχεία».
<talos-mintgr> Οταν κατεβάζεις ενα update αποθηκεύετε σε αυτή την θέση. Το κάνεισ copy στα υπόλοιπα και γλυτώνεις αρκετο bandwith
<simosx> talos-mintgr, η ερώτηση είναι για caching proxy σε internet cafe, όπου οι ενημερώσεις γίνονται από παιχνίδια και είναι προτιμότερο να υπάρχει caching.
<simosx> talos-mintgr, κάθε μηχάνημα στο cafe τρέχει Win.
<talos-mintgr> Sorry. Ενα transparent squid proxy then
<simosx> αλλά ο caching proxy θα είναι Ubuntu.
<simosx> talos-mintgr, ένας transparent proxy θα είναι αρκετά χρήσιμος, ωστόσο για ευκολία, μιας και ο snow__ είναι νέος χρήστης Ubuntu, μπορεί να είναι απλός caching proxy.
<snow__> to pc pou tha trexei o server prepei na einai poli kalo?
<snow__> ram na exei polu?
<simosx> snow__, αν έχεις 4GB, πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ικανοποιητικά. Αν μπορείς 8GB, ακόμα καλύτερα. Για αρχή, 4GB ΟΚ.
<simosx> δεν υπάρχουν πολύ μεγάλες απαιτήσεις για το server.
<simosx> Αυτό που βοηθάει είναι αν έχεις Gbit Ethernet, τουλάχιστον μεταξύ server + switch.
<snow__> nai gbit einai to ethernet
<snow__> to thema m twra einai na ton ruthmisw swsta na min gemisei o diskos k tetoia
<simosx> snow__, νομίζω ότι έχεις ό,τι χρειάζεσαι. Αν τυχόν οι ενημερώσεις είναι μέσω HTTPS, τότε θέλει κάτι παραπάνω. Επιγραμματικά, http://wiki.squid-cache.org/Features/SslBump
<snow__> oxi den nonizw na einai https kati
<simosx> snow__, για το θέμα του δίσκου, το squid μπορεί να ρυμιστεί ώστε να σβήνει τα παλιά αρχεία όπως παρουσιάζεται ανάγκη. Οπότε εδώ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Αν διαθέσεις 500GB, θα είσαι μια χαρά.
<snow__> exw 1tb disko
<snow__> opote ena aplo squid proxy thelw e?
<simosx> snow__, ακριβώς. Δοκίμασε με το Ubuntu, ακόμα και με το Desktop Ubuntu αν σε βολεύει καλύτερα για αρχή.
<simosx> snow__, για το μέλλον μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και με ubuntu server όπου θα τρέχει μόνο ο squid proxy.
<simosx> Για το μέλλον, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και http://www.zentyal.org/ που επιτρέπει και διαχείριση μέσω Web. Ωστόσο, για αρχή, squid και ανάγνωση των διαφόρων HowTo για ρυθμίσεις.
<snow__> ruthmiseis gia to pws na svinei to cache mono tou den vriskw
<snow__> stin teliki tha to kanw manual
<snow__> i tha valw kapia giga k otan gemisei tha svunei ta palia e?
<simosx> snow__, ναι, σβήνει τα παλιά.
<jemadux> geia sou simosx
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-02-29
<kostas_> Καλημέρα!
<junkatown> hi
<kostas_> Ξέρετε αν μπορώ να ορίσω αυτόματα διαφορετική γραμματοσειρά στα Αγγλικά απ' ότι στα Ελληνικά σ' ένα έγγραφο LibreOffice;
<junkatown> xeirokinita
<kostas_> Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή δυνατότητα ορισμού εκ των προτέρων; Ας πούμε σαν ετούτο http://www.inter-illusion.com/tools/i2-localization/how-to-change-font-per-language
<junkatown> de gnorizo kapoio tropo ego
<kostas_> ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ, όπως και να 'χει!
<kostas_> Καλή συνέχεια!
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-01
<themhz> pou pige to forum re mages :(
<themhz> ?
<imhidin`> tsepi mou
<themhz> ti tsepi sou? adiase? h to exeis sthn tsepi sou se usb stick? :P
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-03
<shadow78> καλημερα προς όλους
<alexpag> Καλησπέρα σε  ubuntu mate 15.10 στο πεδίο λογισμικό και ενημερώσεις στην καρτέλα λογισμικό ubuntu εκεί που λέει λήψη από επιλέγουμε κύριο εκυπηρετητή, εξυπηρετητή από Ελλάδα ή κάτι άλλο(π.χ. ubuntu.otenet.gr);
<imhidin`> γιατι να το αλλαξεις εξαρχης αν δεν ξερεις τι ειναι
<imhidin`> ...
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-04
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-05
<xeirwn> kalispera sta paidia....
<glavkos> geia
#ubuntu-gr 2016-03-06
<antonis> καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> geia sou antonie
<antonis> Υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος εδώ που μπορεί να βοηθήσει σε πρόβλημα ήχου?
<xeirwn> talos-mintgr,  ?
<antonis> ubuntu 12.04 laptop dell inspiron 15
<talos-mintgr> yeap here xeirwn
<antonis> καλησπέρα χείρωνα
<xeirwn> sou exw mia polu special erwtisi :-)
<antonis> εμένα?
<xeirwn> oxi antoni esena , tou talos-mintgr  enow
<antonis> sorry...
<talos-mintgr> xaxa να ενας καλος πελατης που μας προτιμά
<xeirwn> hahaha
<xeirwn> opws ksereis to ubuntu-gr forum einai akoma down......
<antonis> μπορεί ένας από εσάς να βοηθήσει σε πρόβλημα ήχου?
<antonis> σε λαπτοπ?
<talos-mintgr> ριχτο και βλέπυμε
<antonis> ubuntu 12.04 laptop dell inspiron 15
<antonis> ο ήχος ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να ακούγετι από τα ηχεία και ακούγεται μόνο από τα ακουστικά
<talos-mintgr> εισαι κατ αρχήν βεβαιος οτι τα ηχεία δουλέυουν ?
<antonis> είδα στο askubuntu ότι αρκετοί έχουν αυτό το πρόβλημα αλλά λύση γιοκ
<xeirwn> bgale ta akoustika apo to bhsma , kai 8a akous pali apo ta hxeia
<antonis> έλα ρε δεν είμαι τόσο γκάου!!
<xeirwn> :P
<antonis> μετά από φρέσκο reinstall
<antonis> ο ήχος επανέερχεται κανονικα'για μερικές μέρες
<antonis> και τυχαία ξαναχάνεται
<antonis> το ίδιο και αν αναβαθμίσω σε 14
<antonis> ο alsamixer αναγνωρίζει δύο κάρτες ήχου
<talos-mintgr> gia des edo mias tigmi
<talos-mintgr> http://linuxmint.gr/index.php/topic,3334.msg27851.html#msg27851
<antonis> αλλά ρυθμιστικά έχει μόνο στη μία από τις δύο
<antonis> οκ μισο
<xeirwn> auto to tuxaia me problhmatizei....den uparxei tuxaia.
<antonis> το ξέρω ότι δεν υπάρχει τυχαίο στα pcs αλλά δεν μπορώ να το συνδυάσω με κάποια κίνησή μου
<xeirwn> otan teliwseis me ton antoni( pou mas phre thn seira) na sou pw thn dikh mou erwtisi :-)
<talos-mintgr> Μπορείς να δεις με το hdajackretask τι βλέπει στα καρφάκια
<xeirwn> talos-mintgr,  ela ligo sthn beranta plz ....
<antonis> η εντολή είναι sudo apt-get install alsa-tools-gui ?
<talos-mintgr> nai
<antonis> ok
<antonis> σε ποιον κατάλογο βάζει το hdajackretask γιατί παρ' όλο που εγκατέστησε το πακέτο μου δίνει command not found όταν πάω να το τρέξω?
<talos-mintgr> δωσε πρωτα την εντολή
<talos-mintgr> rehash
<talos-mintgr> ή ανοιξε καινούργιο τερματικό
<antonis> οκ
<antonis> ουτε με καινουργιο term ούτε με rehash
<antonis> το ψαχνω στο συστημα αρχειων
<antonis> not found
<talos-mintgr> Το εγκατεστησες?
<antonis> ναι εγκατασταθηκε κανονικα. επιβεβαιωμενο
<talos-mintgr> Δεν μπορω να σε βοηθήσω παραπάνω. Συγνωμή αλλά ειμαι βασικά απο το διπλα μαγαζί :-)
<antonis_> sorry κόλλησε το router
<antonis_> το hdajackretask δεν το βρισκει το search...
<talos-mintgr>  Δεν μπορω να σε βοηθήσω παραπάνω. Συγνωμή αλλά ειμαι βασικά απο το διπλα μαγαζί :-)
<antonis_> ok no prob...
<antonis_> μήπως ξέρεις όμως να μου πεις πώς μπορώ να δω τι περιλαμβάνει το πακέτο που εγκατέστησα?
<talos-mintgr> dpkg -L  alsa-tools-gui
<antonis_> ευχαριστώ!!
<koleygr> Καλησπέρα... Ξέρει κανεις από αναβάθμιση debian?
<koleygr> Πχ εγω στο debian εχω μονο opensource... χρειάζεται να βαλω non-free στα καινουρια repositories?
<talos-mintgr> xeirwn: εχεις απάντηση
<xeirwn> talos-mintgr,  thx...nai molis thn eida :-)...eprepe kai na fame.
<koleygr> Γεια σας
<koleygr> μετά από αναβάθμιση του debian έχασα λογω grub2  το openSUSE απο το μενου
<koleygr> έχει κανεις καμιά ιδέα?
<koleygr> μεχρι τώρα μου δούλευε μόνο με τον grub του debian και οχι του ubuntu κλπ
<koleygr> τελικα το εφτιαξα κανοντας mount το παρτισιον του openSUSE πριν το update-grub
<koleygr> απο ubuntu
<xeirwn> koleygr, den katalaba akribws to pws to eftiakses, alla den 8a mporouse na dior8o8ei me to boot repair ?
<koleygr> οχι
<koleygr> δοκιμασα
<xeirwn> xmmm dokimases kai den petuxe ?...periergo.
<koleygr> μεχρι τώρα μου το αναγνωριζε απευθειας μονο ο grub 1 οχι  o 2... αυτος που ειχε προεγκατεστημενο το debian 7\
<koleygr> ο 2 δεν το εβλεπε
<koleygr> κι αναγκαζομουν να κανω η bootrepair ή update-grub και grub-install απο το debian
<koleygr> κι εμενα μου εκανε εντυπωση που δεν πετυχε με το bootrepair
<xeirwn> exeis dual-boot  h multi-boot?
<koleygr> multiboot
<koleygr> debian ubuntu linux mint και openSUSE kai win7
<koleygr> εφτιαξε κανοντας πριν το update-grub mount το παρτισιον του openSUSE
<xeirwn> wowww !...ki egw 8elw :-)
<koleygr> Δεν εχει διαφορα απο το dual boot
<koleygr> ολα αυτα μπαινουν αυτοματα στον grub
<xeirwn> kala giati protimises to multi-boot kai oxi ena virtualbox , kai mesa ekei ola osa leitourgika 8eleis ?
<koleygr> δεν εχω ασχοληθει με vbox
<xeirwn> aaa ok
<koleygr> αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως ηθελα ανεξαρτητα λειτουργικα
<xeirwn> kai twra dld douleuoun kai ta 5 swsta ?
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> τελεια
<xeirwn> bootareis kai apo ta win7?
<koleygr> ναι
<koleygr> τα win τα εχω στον παλιο μου δισκο
<xeirwn> bravo re 8hrio :-)
<koleygr> αλλα όταν εχω δουλεια ως freelancer τα φορτώνω απο το μενου του καινουριου δισκου
<xeirwn> exeis SSD ?
<koleygr> το μονοπ προβλημα ηταν πως παρουσιαζε μια διαφορα στην ωρα το debian και τα win
<koleygr> αλλα εφτιαξε με ενα κολπακι που βρηκα στο google
<koleygr> δεν εχω ssd
<koleygr> ο υπολογιστης μου ειναι 10 χρονών
<xeirwn> eeee ?
<koleygr> μονο μνημη του εχω βαλει και εναν καινουριο δισκο 1ΤΒ
<koleygr> dual core
<koleygr> απο τους πρωτους dual core
<xeirwn> 10 xronwn kai exei multiboot kai win7.....
<koleygr> μια χαρα τα τρεχει ολα
<koleygr> μπορει να ειναι 9 χρονων κι πχι 10
<koleygr> οχι 10
<koleygr> ηταν καλο μοντελο οταν τον πηρα
<xeirwn> haha...mallon tou exeis kanei kapoio rectifie :-)
<koleygr> και θα τον κρατησω αλλα 5 χρονια σιγουρα
<xeirwn> ti mobo exei ?
<koleygr> μονο μνημη του εχω βαλει και το δισκο
<koleygr> τι ειναι αυτο?
<xeirwn> motherboard
<koleygr> gigabyte S3
<xeirwn> den hksera oti kratane toso kala auta.......
<koleygr> GA-Pκατι
<koleygr> καλα ειναι
<koleygr> ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος
<xeirwn> eee aloimono na mhn hsouna .....
<xeirwn> kai apo processor intel or amd ?
<koleygr> το μονο που εκανα να κανω ενα παρτισιονιγκ σε GPT
<koleygr> iντελ
<koleygr> και μετα εβαλα ολα τα λειτουργικα
<xeirwn> mia psilh erwtisoula twra....ola auta ta leitourgika( linux), exoun koinh Home?. or to ka8e ena exei thn dikh tou ?
<koleygr> οχι
<xeirwn> oxi ti ?
<koleygr> δεν εχω καν χωριστο home σε κανενα
<xeirwn> aaaa
<koleygr> το καθενα το δικο του
<koleygr> δε χρειαζεται
<koleygr> μονο ενα COMMON παρτισιον εχω και σωζω εκει ολα μου τα αρχεια για να μην ψαχνομαι
<xeirwn> ara den mporeis ta downloads tou ubuntu, na ta blepeis kai na ta diaxeirizesai an bootareis me to debian as poume.
<koleygr> το χρησιμοποιώ απ όλα τα λειτουργικα για ολα μου τα αρχεια
<koleygr> μπορω
<xeirwn> pws mporeis ?
<koleygr> μπαιξνω στο partition του καθενος ανα πασα στιγμη
<koleygr> και τα βλεπω απο εκει
<koleygr> αλλα ότι ξερω πως θα χρειαστω το βαζω στο COMMON
<xeirwn> nai mpaineis , alla mono na diabazeis...oxi omos na diaxeirizesai sbisimo grapsimo , na to pareis apo ekei na to baleis sto allo leitourgiko , kai na to sunexiseis .
<koleygr> oxi
<koleygr> τα κανω ολα αυτα
<koleygr> εχω δικαιωμα να γραφω να σβηνω να τροποποιω κλπ
<koleygr> εξαλλου ολα αυτα που χρειαζομαι τα βαζω στο common και τα δουλευω απ οποιοδηποτε λειτουργικο
<xeirwn> gia rikse mia matia sto forum , prin ligo anoiksame paromoio 8ema ekei, isws exeis na pros8eseis kapoio li8araki...
<koleygr> ποιο φορουμ?
<xeirwn> linux-mint.gr
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr>  Dual-boot System με κοινη Home. ?
<xeirwn> nai
<talos-mintgr> αυτό σου προτεινα και εγώ
<talos-mintgr> Καινούργιος πελάτης χαχαχα
<koleygr> xeirwn σου εγραψα απαντηση κι εγω στο forum
<koleygr> Αν χρειαζεσαι κατι επιπλεον εδω ειμαστε
<talos-mintgr> Δεν κανεις ενα edit να προσθέσεις μαι υποσημειωση οτι αυτα που πραγματικά θες δεν τα βάζεις στο backup αλλα αλλού
<talos-mintgr> Μας διαβάζουν μικρά παιδία ΛΟΛ
<koleygr> λολ
<koleygr> ειπα πως οτι θελουμε το βαζουμε στο common... Δε φτανει?
<talos-mintgr> Μια χαρά το κείμενο κατα τα άλλα. Να σου πω την αμαρτία μου αθτο το bios_grub δεν το έχω σπουδάσει μένω παραδοσιακός.
<talos-mintgr> Ενα μεγαλο partition και σπασιμο με LVM για το common
<talos-mintgr> Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου πάντως
<xeirwn> thx koleygr  :-)
<koleygr> τιποτα παιδια
<koleygr> να στε καλα
<koleygr> εκανα και edit
<koleygr> συμπληρωσα για common και backup
<xeirwn> me prolabes bre..oti kai 8a se rwtousa gia to backup
<koleygr> talos το bios_grub ειναι μονο επειδη εχω gpt partition table... δε χρειάζεται τιποτα περισσοτερο απο το να κανουμε grub-install /dev/sda
<koleygr> η /dev/sdb
<koleygr> το βρισκει μονος του ο grub
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι ίδιο με το /boot η κατι ειδικό που το βρίσκει με το label?
<talos-mintgr> τα 30ΜΒ δειχνουν πολλά για να ειναι το MBR stage I lol
<talos-mintgr> Τεσπα, αμα προκύψει θα τα βρώ
<koleygr> το εβαλα τοσο μεγαλο για σιγουρια
<koleygr> εχω σκοπο να βαλω κι αλλα λινουξ
<xeirwn> dld?..posa akoma ?
<koleygr> και δεν ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα φτασει
<xeirwn> lol
<koleygr> εχω σκοπο να βαλω centOS fedora gentoo
<koleygr> κι οσο περναει ο καιρος ισως κι αλλα
<talos-mintgr> Γιατι δεν τα βαεις σε VM ?
<koleygr> δε θελω να χανω απο μνημη
<xeirwn> auto ton eixa rwthsei ki egw...
<koleygr> θελω αυτονομο το καθε λειτουργικο μου
<koleygr> αφου μπορω να τα εχω αυτονομα γιατι να τρεχω το ενα μεσα απο το αλλο
<xeirwn> poso kairo exeis pou douleueis twra to multiboot ?
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχουν και τα containers και οι hypervisors αλλά ξά σου
<koleygr> αυτα δεν τα ξερω
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις ενα μικρο λειτουργικό κάτω που ουσιαστικά διαχιρλιζετε μόνο την μνημη
<koleygr> καταλαβα
<koleygr> ισως το δοκιμασω κι αυτο καποια στιγμη
<koleygr> θενκς
<koleygr> θα το ψαξω
<talos-mintgr> Mesa apo to SuSE ειναι ευκολο να παίξεις με αυτά, γιατι εχει YAST module
<talos-mintgr> Μετα υπάρχει το coreos kai to δοψκερ
<talos-mintgr> Και κλειστές λυσεις απο την VMWare
<koleygr> μπα
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι αυτό που λένε
<koleygr> θα προτιμησω ανοιχτες λυσεις
<talos-mintgr> masturbation goes cloud
<xeirwn> VMWare einai free ?
<talos-mintgr> oxi
<xeirwn> emmmm
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι free το απο κάτω, δεν ειναι free το συστημα διαχείρησης ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
<talos-mintgr> free Οχι open source
<talos-mintgr> http://www.tomsitpro.com/articles/open-source-cloud-computing-software,2-754-2.html
<koleygr> Στο debian δεν εχω τιποτα που να μην ειναι opensource
<koleygr> ουτε στο openSUSE
<talos-mintgr> Καλα κάνεις, απλα ενημερώνω
<talos-mintgr> δεν συνηστω
<koleygr> ok
<xeirwn> koleygr, apo thn olh empeiria sou mexri twra me multiboot, blepeis basikes diafores sta leitourgika ?
<xeirwn> panta eixa akalupth thn aporia, sto giati prepei na uparxoun toses polles distros.....
<talos-mintgr> Για πολούς πολούς καλούς λόγους
<koleygr> ειμαι πιο πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο το debian... αλλα τυχαινει να το εχω σαν βασικη διανομη για να εργαζομαι και μαλλον ειμαι προκατελειμενος
<xeirwn> gia pes merikous plz
<koleygr> γι αυτο το εχω και καθαρα opensource
<talos-mintgr> Γιατι αλλο θέλει ένας οικιακός χρήστης, άλλο ενας προγραμματιστής, άλλο ενας σερβερ
<talos-mintgr> άλλο ενα ρολόι τοιχου  και άλλο ενας υπερυπολογιστής
<talos-mintgr> Επίσης
<talos-mintgr> Εστω οτι προκύπτει μια ευπάθεια. Παράδειγμα λογω της αυξησης της περιστροφής της γης μπάινει ενα εμβόλιμο δευτερόλεπτο
<talos-mintgr> Και ενας σερβερ με Linux καταρέει
<talos-mintgr> Αθτό έχει συμβεί στα Redhat
<xeirwn> plaka kaneis twra etsi ?
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά μόνο σε αυτά. Αν είχαμε μο μια διανόμή για σερβερ και αυτή ηταν η Redhat αυτό θα προξενούσε ενα παγκόσμιο προβλημα
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά δεν χτυπησε τα Debian και σοθηκε το internet. Θα μπορούσε βεβαια να ήταν το ανάποδο
<talos-mintgr> Οχι έχει συμβει αυτό
<talos-mintgr> πριν 3-4 χρόνια
<koleygr> Εγω εχω παρατηρισει πχ στο texlive που χρησιμοποιω συχνα οτι άλλα πακετα έχουν τα debianoειδή κι άλλα το openSUSE
<talos-mintgr> http://www.wired.com/2012/07/leap-second-bug-wreaks-havoc-with-java-linux/
<koleygr> πχ στα debianoειδη υπαρχει το πακετο texlive-fonts-extra
<koleygr> στα openSUSE υπαρχει χωριστο για καθε font
<talos-mintgr> Toylaxiston pleon ola exun to texlive και οχι custom για καθε τι
<koleygr> ναι... παλι καλα
<xeirwn> eee nai kai pali..katalabainw na uparxoun kapoies diaforetikes dianomes...kapoies omws....alla to ksefutronoun ka8e mhna ki egw den kserw poses , auto einai kati apodekto ?
<xeirwn> kapoies basikes enow
<talos-mintgr> Ναι, γιατι δυλαδη σε χαλάει η Hana Mondana Linux (εκτως του οτι βγάζει μάτια το ροζ)
<xeirwn> lol
<talos-mintgr> Μπορεί να αρέσει στην μικρή εγγονή. Οπότε γιατί οχι?
<talos-mintgr> Το να εχεις πολλες διανομές ειναι καλό
<talos-mintgr> Το να είσαι φανατικός είναι κακό
<talos-mintgr> Το να αλλάζεις διανομες σαν τα πουκάμισα και να μην μαθαίνεις καμία, επίσης
<xeirwn> auto swsto ...sumfwnoume...eidika me ton fanatismo se otidipote
<xeirwn> o fanatismos anoigei ton dromo sto "pisteue kai mh ereuna"....
<xeirwn> paides aurio douleuoume....kalh sas nuxta kai euxaristw sas!!
#ubuntu-gr 2017-03-02
<giannis> nolimits
#ubuntu-gr 2017-03-04
<Guest14215> HELLAS
<iSlayWyverns> Καλησπέρα! Σας έχει τύχει να 'κολλάει' το σύστημα όταν φορτώνει η RAM προς το 95%+ ? ή κοντά στο όριο Swappiness που έχετε ορίσει;
#ubuntu-gr 2019-02-25
<_Anna_> <XXX-715425968> ποιος είναι ο πιο απότομος τρόπος να κλείσεις ένα πρόγραμμα;
<_Anna_> <XXX-715425968> Χρησιμοποιώ ένα πρόγραμμα που πάντα μα πάντα πριν κλείσει κάνει save ακόμα κι όταν δεν θέλω. Πώς θα μπορούσα να παρακάμψω το υποχρεωτικό save;
<_Anna_> <XXX-715425968> Η εντολή kill δεν κάνει αυτό που θέλω. Ο μόνος τρόπος που γνωρίζω είναι είναι να βγάλω τον υπολογιστή από την πρίζα. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι καλό για πολλούς προφανείς λόγους.
#ubuntu-gr 2019-02-26
<Mehdiubgh> Hello
<Mehdiubgh> How are you? I have a problem
<Mehdiubgh> Is anyone online?
#ubuntu-gr 2019-03-03
<kouf> Καλημερα σας. ΠΩς μπορω να ενεργοποιησω την αδρανοποιηση σε θβθντθ 18,10?
<kouf> Καλημερα σας. ΠΩς μπορω να ενεργοποιησω την αδρανοποιηση σε ubuntu 18,10?
#ubuntu-gr 2020-02-27
<Xhosa> Καλησπέρα.
<MMan> Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2020-02-28
<lekas_kostas> καλήμερα  τεσταρο  τσατ
